
Kitaoka’s Popple Illusions – Gabor patches to reverse engineer our visual system - sabalaba
http://stephenbalaban.com/akiyoshi-kitaoka-popple-illusion-gabor-patches/
======
sabalaba
His illusions here were based on a 2000 paper titled "A new illusion
demonstrates long-range processing" (
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S004269890...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0042698900001279))
That paper showed that there is a global mechanism for orientation averaging.
I've always been fascinated with the idea of using illusions to reverse
engineer our visual system and this is a really good example of that. The
paper is a really accessible read and the rest of Kitaoka's website is a treat
to browse:

[http://www.psy.ritsumei.ac.jp/~akitaoka/](http://www.psy.ritsumei.ac.jp/~akitaoka/)

